# Post your Ideas for Barham's civilian Sig Pic



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Okay, Mike's coming home next month!!! Time to get rid of the GI JOE look to the signature pics he's been sporting around here and come up with the best idea for his new civilian HGF picture.

According to Mike: Originally Posted by Mike Barham: 
*"Go for it. I will do whatever the people demand. Assuming it's legal."*

The winning idea gets the Hogue grips from my Beretta 92FS that I just recently tried but am taking off cuz they make the grip a little too fat.

Suggestions please!!!


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BLS86 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ha, thats hilarious.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*opened*

Mike Barham: Sir; they done and went and opened a 'can' of worms.
The "Miss'ess" 'Mike Barham' probably want give a dang just as long as you're home. Youngin's want to see all your "mess" and play with, smell, and ask all the questions.

Sir; Start growing your hair out again, get some of those famous 'goodyear' flip-flop, from there, :mrgreen:last forever. Novelty and Conversation piece.

Ragged T shirts are good, NO SOCKS, hats ok, Yesteryear; full night sleep, start some fuzz on the chin, decent scrubbing with plenty of HOT WATER,

Git home safely; Sir.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

How about a hunting ghillie suit?:anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

There's got to be some embarrassing Galco catalog photos of him out there.


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

I like the ragged T-Shirt idea, especially if it is printed with, "380s RULE"

Thanks, Mike


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


>


:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I 'm glad to hear your coming home.My little brother just got back in January from his third trip.

So....untill you can post a civilian pic.I made one for you.








:supz:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Haaaaaaa!

But you forgot to change the little American flag in the background to a USSR flag. :mrgreen:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I think he needs to get a new job as R. Lee's side kick on Mail Call and show us how good he is at killing them water mellons too.

Now that guy has got a kick ass job!


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I say a picture of him getting nailed by Wilford Brimley.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I say a picture of him getting nailed by Wilford Brimley.


seek counseling...soon


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Hmmm here is one from before he deployed.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Bwahaha!!!

Only I'm not sure that qualifies as civilian clothes. Isn't that actually a Vatican General's uniform?


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

I think his mug should be photoshopped onto the pic of the ultimate mall ninja!

Ben


----------

